# Suche 24" Laufradsatz für Haibike Little Life



## SchulzeBW (24. April 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

meine Tochter ist mittlerweile zu groß für ihr Specialized HotRock 20 und so haben wir letztes WE relativ günstig ein gebrauchtes Haibike Little Life 24" erstanden. Jetzt muss (will ) Papa natürlich wieder schrauben, wobei erst mal die Funktionalität im Vordergeund steht und noch ein bissle was abgespeckt werden soll.
Der Plan war, die 3x7 Schaltung (Schraubkranz) durch 1x10 oder evtl. auch 1x11 zu ersetzen. Hier ist es relativ hügelig (Taunus), daher musste ich das HotRock seinerzeit auch schon auf 9fach umrüsten und habe die Schraubkranz-Nabe gegen eine Kassetten-Nabe getauscht. Ganz analog wollte ich das jetzt mit dem Haibike machen. 
Tja, und dann habe ich Speichen gezählt: 28. Und da eine Nabe zu finden, ist echt schwierig.
Schraubkränze gibt's eigentlich nur bis 8fach, 9fach wohl nur in bleischwer für E-Bikes. Den Schraubkranz zu behalten, ist also nicht wirklich eine Alternative. Ich habe lange hier im Forum gestöbert, aber 24 Zoll Laufräder scheint kein leichtes Thema zu sein.
Was also tun? Die Auswahl an neuen Laufradsätzen ist sehr überschaubar, entweder weit über 200€ (Will ich nicht ausgeben) oder ganz billig (Taylor-Wheels), ziemlisch schwer.
Selbstbau wäre eine Alternative, aber die Auswahl an Teilen ist auch da sehr beschränkt und ich hab da nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung. Habe erst 4 LR gebaut.

Hat jemand noch Ideen? Würde mich sehr über eure fachmännische Meinung freuen.


----------



## track94 (25. April 2017)

Einfach mal anfragen oder bei Pyrobikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchulzeBW (26. April 2017)

Danke für die Info. 260€ sprengt etwas mein Budget. Eigentlich war nur eine neue Kassetten-Nabe eingeplant.
Da bin ich aber jetzt doch fündig geworden: Die Tiagra FH-RS400 gibt's auch mit 28 Loch. Und im Bikemarkt gibt's noch eine Kania. Evtl. brauche ich dann noch neue Speichen.

Allerdings muss ich ja sagen, dass mich das Thema Laufradbau doch fasziniert hat, wo ich mich jetzt etwas damit beschäftigt habe. Allerdings hab ich nicht so recht rausgefunden, was verschiedene Qualitäten von Laufradsätzen in 24 Zoll wiegen. Welches Gewicht kriegt man für welches Geld?

Die Laufräder des Haibike Little Life wiegen mit den Ryde X-Star 19 und Quando Naben (noch nie vorher gehört!) vorne 852g und hinten 961g (Nabe für Schraubkranz, ohne Kranz gewogen) = 1812g.  Der MF-TZ31 (7-fach) wiegt nochmal 484g.

Ich habe Quick and Dirty mal einen Satz LR 24 Zoll zusammengeklickt. Ryde X-Star 19 (36 Loch), XT Naben, dt swiss Competition Speichen und Messingnippel:

LR vorne:
nabe	   153g	27,00 €
felge	   480g	14,00 €
speichen  175g	22,00 €
nippel	   35g	  5,00 €
LR vorne: 843g / 68€

LR hinten:
nabe		338g   40,00 €
felge		480g   14,00 €
speichen  175g	22,00 €
nippel		35g	 5,00 €
LR hinten: 1028g / 81€

LRS gesamt 1871g / 149,00 €.

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht??

Um die LRS vergleichen zu können (Schraubkranznabe vs. Kassettennabe), muss man eigentlich noch die Kassetten hinzurechnen:
Ab Werk: 851g + 961g + 484g = 2296g  (VR + HR + Schraubkranz 7fach)
Eigenbau: 843g + 1028g + 350g = *1924g* (VR + HR + XT 10fach)

Man kriegt also für seine 150 €uronen rund 370g Gewichtsersparnis und ein ordentliches Upgrade bei der Schaltung.
Lohnt sich das? Ich kann das irgendwie nicht einordnen.

*Update:* Habe einen Tippfehler beim Eigenbau gemacht, der LRS wiegt natürlich 2221g und ist somit nur 75g leichter als der Werks-LRS. Danke für den Hinweis, kc85.


----------



## track94 (26. April 2017)

Ich meinte den für 60€ sollte auch um die 1800 gr wiegen .
Fernwegs bestellt schonmal auf Anfrage


----------



## kc85 (26. April 2017)

Ich glaube, du hast dich da verrechnet:

843g+1028g+350g=2221g (wenn mein Taschenrechner nicht lügt)

Macht also nur 75g Gewichtsersparnis. Für 150 Euro nicht gerade der Heuler, auch wenn dann hinten eine 10-fach-Kassette sitzt.

Ich habe ja auch mal ein 24er LittleLife umgerüstet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/haibike-24-aller-anfang-war-mal-schwer.715457/

Vielleicht findest Du ein paar Anregungen. Wir haben per Diät gute 3,6kg abgespeckt.

Zunächst wurde nur von 3x7 auf 1x7 umgebaut, das sparte schon mal massiv Gewicht.

Mich störte aber auch der unsinnig gestufte Megarange-Schraubkranz. Also sollte eine 8-fach-Kassette ans Rad (reicht bei uns völlig aus).

Unser 2012er LittleLife hatte allerdings noch 32-Loch-Naben. Da lies sich die XLC-Nabe bequem 1:1 durch eine billige Novatec Universal-Nabe ersetzen, ohne neue Speichen oder sonstwas. Da kam dann eine HG51-Kassette drauf (11-30) und fertig war die Kiste.

Sparte in Summe auch nur 77g (Kassette 199g leichter, Nabe 122g schwerer), war aber mit 30€ auch massiv billiger. Die sauber verteilten Schaltsprünge waren es aber definitiv wert.

Das Rad wird aktuell vom 2 Kind mit großer Begeisterung gefahren.

kc85


----------



## Bruce (26. April 2017)

Mal zum Vergleich und Einordnen: Die Laufräder an unserem etwa 3 Jahre alten Supurb Bo24 wogen zusammen auch knapp 1900 g, 883 und 1098. SRAM NAben, die eine 10fach Kassette drauf hatten. Hab' die dann irgendwann weil ich bei Federleicht drüber gestolpert bin und eh bei denen eine Kurbel geordert habe, gegen deren 24 Loch Satz mit Novatecs ersetzt. Da wogen die Laufräder dann 515 und 638 g für fast 500 EUR. Das dürfte so ziemlich das Maximum darstellen, was finanziell und vom Gewicht her geht. Als Kompromiss in der Mitte gibt es bei Federleicht noch einen Satz für gut 250 EUR mit 1440 g. Beim Gewicht geht da eben viel über die Novatecs mit nur 24 Loch und die 1,5er Speichen. 24 Loch Disc ist schwer zu bekommen, genauso gescheite leichte Felgen in 24 Zoll und Loch....


----------



## SchulzeBW (27. April 2017)

@track94: Ah, ok, das hatte ich anders verstanden. Für 60€ wäre das eine echte Alternative gewesen. Ich habe jetzt im Bikemarkt die 28-Loch Kania Nabe gekauft, somit kann der original LRS drin bleiben und kriegt nur eine neue Nabe. Das ist vermutlich sogar die Nabe aus dem 60€ LRS 

@kc85: Hast natürlich recht mit dem Rechenfehler, hatte einen Tippfehler in meinem Excel  Sehr Aufmerksam 
150€ um 75g abzuspecken lohnt in der Tat nicht. 

Bei den beiden HotRock 20 meiner Kids konnte ich die Naben auch 1:1 tauschen, war auch alles 32-Loch. Das hatte ich bei dem Little Life auch gehofft. Aber wenn die Kania Nabe jetzt passt, ist ja alles gut. 

Deinen Thread hatte ich selbstverständlich schon mit großer Sorgfalt studiert und werde mir sicher die ein oder andere Idee klauen  1x8 ist wahrscheinlich schon etwas knapp, auf dem HotRock hat sie aktuell 1x9 mit 36 x 11-32 und da ist gelegentlich Schieben angesagt im Gelände. Mal sehen was es wird...


----------



## kc85 (27. April 2017)

Je nach Fahrprofil ist 1x8 sicherlich knapp - bei uns in EF hat es halt ganz gut gereicht. Am neuen 26er haben wir jetzt auch lieber auf 1x10 mit 11-36 bei einem 30 Kettenblatt gesetzt. Damit gehen natürlich auch deutlich heftigere Steigungen.

kc85


----------



## joglo (27. April 2017)

hier mal eine Übersicht weil ich vor Kurzem auch einen 24er LRS gesucht habe:

für V-Brake
- Fernwegs Dresden - Laufradsatz 24 Zoll Kania, V-Brakes, 1820g, 60€ http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...ufraeder/Kaniabikes_laufradsatz-24-zoll-kania 
- Cyclecross Store - Gunsha MTB 1400 Kids, R 20 radial/HR 32 Loch 2x gekreuzt, V-Brake, 1460g, 219,90€
- Pyrobikes - LR-Satz UL 24" Einzelpreis Schürmann V-brake, 1220g, 229€
- Federleicht - Laufradsatz 24" 100/135/FB schwarz, 1263g, 278€

für Disc-Brake
- AliExpress - TAOK Tk-248 disc, 1836g, https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24-i...lincher-Rim/32611681315.html?isOrigTitle=true ~100€
- Pyrobikes - PLP Rio 24" disc LR-Satz Einzelverkauf, 1325g, 249€ (REMERX XCO Rio Felgen?)
- Federleicht - Laufradsatz 24" 100/135/Disc schwarz, 24Speichen, 1440g, 258€ http://www.federleicht-bike.at/index.php/shop/komponenten-2016-04-23/laufraeder/laufradsaetze/federleicht-laufradsatz-24-100-135-fb2013-07-19-08-24-261785980078-detail
- Cyclecross Store - Gunsha MTB 1600 Kids Disc, 32 Loch, 1670g, 259,90€ http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/l...tb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1600-kids-disc
- Pyrobikes - PLP MC1 24" disc Einzelpreis, 1150g, 399€  http://pyrobikes.de/Laufraeder-Felgen

Ich hab mich für die TAOK aus China entschieden weil ich das Budget begrenzen wollte, sind gut angekommen und an sich einwandfrei, allerdings bzgl. Gewicht (1807g laut meiner Wage) und vorallem bzgl. der Lager nicht besonders hochwertig. Hätte vlt. lieber die PLP Rio von Hr. Fischer nehmen sollen...


----------



## SchulzeBW (27. April 2017)

@Bruce: Danke für die Aufstellung, ich fasse zusammen:

LRS 24 Zoll:

Werks-LRS / Einstieg: 1800g, 60€
Mittelklasse: 1440g, 260€ (z.B. Federleicht, Kania)
High End: 1153g, 500€ (Federleicht)
Mir hat bei meiner Suche was um die 150€ gefehlt. Selbstbau ist ebenfalls nicht einfach. Ich habe viel gestöbert, aber Felgen in 24 Zoll sind in der Tat schwierig zu beschaffen, vor allem, wenn man weniger als 36 Bohrungen in der Felge haben will ...


----------



## nervenklau (28. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervenklau (28. April 2017)

Alternativ Vorschlag selber machen bin gerade mit meinem ersten Paar fertig geworden!

24" Spank Subrosa 32 Loch Felgen		 Stück 21.- Eur 
Aest MTB Nabensatz 32Loch gold	  Paar vorne/hinten 65.- Eur
Don Fahrradspeichen PC Rot 2.0 inkl. Speichennippel Paar Packung 65.-

Paar Felgen kommen also auf auf ca. 172.- Eur DH tauglich, sehr stabile Felgen Gewicht liegt bei ca. 2,2 Kg 

Habe selber zum ersten mal eingespeicht, hat wunderbar geklappt!
Mache Wochenende die nächsten 2 Laufräder fertig!

Nervi


----------



## kc85 (28. April 2017)

SchulzeBW will doch eigentlich "nur" den ollen Schraubkranz loswerden. Da ist der Austausch der Nabe der sinnvollste Weg (oder der 60€-LRS von Fernwegs Dresden). Zumal das LittleLife gar keine Aufnahme für eine Scheibenbremse am Rahmen hat.

Wenn man dann auch noch deutlich Gewicht sparen will, wird es bei einem V-Brake-LRS halt leider schnell recht teuer. Egal ob man nun nur kauft oder selber baut. Beispiele siehe oben.

Das Geld kann man besser in andere Teile investieren, die in Summe noch deutlich mehr Sparpotential beim Gewicht bieten (Kurbel, Gabel,
Lenker, Vorbau ...).

kc85


----------



## SchulzeBW (29. April 2017)

@nervenklau: Du hast ja eher was für den Dirt / DH Bereich gebaut, das ist naturgemäß schwer. Ich hätte ja eher was leichtes für V-Brake gebraucht. 

Was ich so gesehen habe, ist in der Tat an Disk-Felgen deutlich mehr auf dem Mark für den Selbstbau, aber eher für den Dirt Bereich und damit stabil und schwer. Unser Einsatzgebiet sind eher Feld- und Waldwege mit einer 25kg Pilotin, da muss was filigranes und leichtes her. 
Felgen für V-Brakes, idealerweise mit weniger als 36 Loch und in leicht, sind selten.

@kc85: Unser Little Life (vermutlich MJ 2012 oder 2013) hat am Rahmen eine Disk-Aufnahme, die unsägliche SR Suntour M3010 Gabel allerdings nicht ...


----------



## nervenklau (29. April 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur zeigen was man selber machen kann, mein Laufrad sollte als Beispiel dienen!!!!!!!!!

Hier noch ein Beispiel oder Lösungsvorschlag bevor ich gesteinigt werde:

*Felge  24 Zoll Felge Erdmann SR-24 507/14 silber Hochglanz eloxiert 32 / 36 Loch* bei Ebay zur zeit lieferbar (36.-Eur)!
*Gewicht 506 Gramm
507/14 
Für Reifenbreite 1,0 - 1,75 Zoll

CNC gefräste Bremsflanke mit Verschleißanzeige*


Soweit ich weiß gibt es von *Alesxis Rim* auch ähnliche Felgen!!

Man kann einfache Shimano oder andere  Naben  nehmen, leichte Speichen noch dazu  und man kommt leicht unterhalb von 1kg !!!!!
Ich glaube vom Preis her müsste es auch gehen.

Nervi


----------



## nervenklau (29. April 2017)

Von Rigida gibt es noch billigere Felgen für 13.- Eur allerdings nur 36 Loch.

*Rigida - Felge Ryde/Rigida X-Star 19 24 Zoll Schwarz o. Silber 507-19 VL 8,5 mm 36 Loch,ohne Ösen
*
Nervi


----------



## kc85 (30. April 2017)

SchulzeBW schrieb:


> @kc85: Unser Little Life (vermutlich MJ 2012 oder 2013) hat am Rahmen eine Disk-Aufnahme, die unsägliche SR Suntour M3010 Gabel allerdings nicht ...



Tatsächlich, das LittleLife gabs auch mal mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme (bis 2012, Rahmen "mit Knick" im Oberrohr). Ab 2013 war der Rahmen dann mit geradem Oberrohr und ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Zumindest laut den ollen PDF-Katalogen von Haibike und wenn man Bilder im Netz vergleicht. War mir gar nicht bewußt, dass da irgendwann "entfeinert" wurde. Wir haben ein 2014er.

Ab 2015 gab es den Rahmen mit geradem Oberrohr dann auch wieder mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Das Modell hieß dann LittleLife 4.10. 

Dann böten sich ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten: Z.B. eine leichte Mosso-Gabel, die gibts wahlweise auch nur mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme, und dazu ein halbwegs preiswerter und leichter Disc-LRS.

Aber auch dann müsste man für ordentlich Gewichtsersparnis beim LRS gut Geld in die Hand nehmen.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (30. April 2017)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis: den Fernwegs-Kania-60€-LRS habe ich damals gekauft, war ein Einzelstück. Für den Preis unschlagbar, da auch kostenloser Versand. Seitdem ausverkauft.

Beim Ali gibt's noch einen neuen, den überlege ich gerade, 1,89kg, 32h, Disc only, 86€:
http://s.aliexpress.com/eERVzqM3
Die 32 Speichen sind halt wirklich nicht schön.


----------



## Floh (3. Mai 2017)

Also ich wollte als Referenz nochmal meinen 24" Eigenbau ins Rennen werfen, Novatec 28 Loch Naben mit ZTR Crest und Sapim Race:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/24-disc-laufrad-eigenaufbau.804574/page-2#post-13885052

Liegt bei ca. 1400 Gramm. Ist aber auch ganz schön teuer (300 Euro für Material), und disc only (das wirst Du bei leichten Felgen immer haben, denke ich, denn die parallelen Bremsflanken stehen einem leicht-aber-steif Felgenprofil etwas entgegen). Das mit den Kosten sehe ich relativ - so etwas hat auch einen hohen Wiederverkaufswert, und den besseren Nutzen hat man auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SchulzeBW (3. Mai 2017)

So, wollte mich nochmal melden. Habe jetzt die Kania 28-Loch Nabe aus dem Bikemarkt eingespeicht, ging wirklich 1:1, alle Abmessungen identisch 

Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier noch die Einzelgewichte des LR hinten:
Felge Ryde X-Star 19: 486g
Speichen: 159g
Nippel: 37g
Felgenband: 15g
Schraubkranz Quando: 269g

Eigentlich wollte ich die Schaltung (bis die neuen Teile kommen) bei 3x7 lassen, aber leider hatte ich keinen Spacer für eine 7-fach Kassette da. So musste ich erst mal eine SRAM 8-fach Kassette aus der Grabbelkiste montieren und den Drehschalter (die fliegen auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame eh raus) gegen einen antiken XT Trigger tauschen (SL-M739). Großartig: Das Ding funktioniert wie am ersten Tag!

Ich hatte noch einen neuen Satz Mow Joe's hier liegen, die habe ich aufgezogen. Habe mich aber ziemlich geärgert, ausgepreist sind die mit 420g, gewogen habe ich 500!!g.

   

@kc85: Was ich mit der Gabel mache, weiss ich noch nicht. Immerhin bekomme ich wahrscheinlich eine weiche Feder über den Suntour Support, mal sehen ob die dann wenigsten funktioniert.
Ich bin nicht so der Freund von Starrgabeln im Gelände (Und da bewegen wir uns meist). Unser Mädel hat's mal fast aus der Kurve getragen mit ihrer Starrgabel auf dem 16 Zoll, sie ist immer weiter nach aussen gedotzt. Der Filius auf dem 20 Zöller mit halbwegs funktionierender Federgabel (weichere Feder drin) war da wie auf Schienen unterwegs. Ich habe in der Kurve gewartet und konnte das schön beobachten. Wichtiger als das Gewicht ist daher für mich, dass die Federgabel auch _*funktioniert*_. Ich hoffe noch auf eine SID.  Und dann geht's mindestens vorne Richtung Disc. Ansonsten ist jetzt erst mal der Umbau der Schaltung dran.
By the way: Ich habe in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass du Kontakte zu einem Kurbelkürzer hast? Vielleicht kommt meine alte XT-Kurbel (730er mit Biopace Kettenblättern) ja doch noch unter's Messer ...


----------



## MrHyde (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo @SchulzeBW , ich will auch ein LR mit Ryde X-Star 19 in 507/24" 36 Loch bauen, kann aber nirgendwo den Felgeninnendurchmesser (ERD) finden, und somit keine Speichen dazubestellen... Immer 5-7€ Porto nervt etwas. Habe schon bei Ryde angefragt, keine Antwort.
Hast du zufällig die Werte? Wäre toll!


----------



## Linipupini (28. Juni 2018)

MrHyde schrieb:


> Hallo @SchulzeBW , ich will auch ein LR mit Ryde X-Star 19 in 507/24" 36 Loch bauen, kann aber nirgendwo den Felgeninnendurchmesser (ERD) finden, und somit keine Speichen dazubestellen... Immer 5-7€ Porto nervt etwas. Habe schon bei Ryde angefragt, keine Antwort.
> Hast du zufällig die Werte? Wäre toll!


Die Ryde Zak 19 OEM hat ERD 484mm
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=16561
Die sind sogar noch super günstig


----------



## SchulzeBW (29. Juni 2018)

@MrHyde: Die Werte habe ich ad hoc nicht. Ich könnte höchstens nachmessen, wobei das eingespeicht nicht so supergenau wird. Und ich habe die 28 Loch, nicht die 36. Vermutlich nur anders gebort, aber vielleicht auch eine andere Felge.
Oder hast du schon die Zak bestellt?


----------



## SchulzeBW (30. Juni 2018)

@mrhide: Ich habe den Innendurchmesser der X-Star 19 28 Loch gemessen. Sind 48,0 cm. Habe mit einer Schnur an der Nabe vorbei gemessen. Ist also nicht super genau.

Hier nun auch mal ein Foto des (fast) fertigen Rades. Aber nicht so genau hinsehen, ist noch überall Rost vom letzten Nordseeurlaub. Die salzige Luft ist krass.

@Linipupini: Hier habe ich auch die gekürzte Kurbel verbaut, die ich dir abgekauft habe 

@ilfer: Die Sram NX ist tatsächlich super!


----------

